# Funny call



## remote_medic (Feb 10, 2009)

I challange anyone on this board to tell me they have had this happen to them...

Get called out to a private residence for a possible 10-48 (unattended death). Mail man called in a "dead body" in the back of a parked car in the driveway. We roll code 3, supervisor rolls code 3, and PD rolls code 3. I'm first up to the car and look in the window and crack up laughing...

Extra large overstuffed teddy bear laying sideways on the back seat

Took me a minute of laughing to be able to tell dispatch...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummmm.....wow!

No I don't think I can top that!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, in that situation I would hate to be the Mail Man. But I doubt anyone will be able to top that.  LMAO


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, classic.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 10, 2009)

You got me beat.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

That is funnier than the guy that tried to commit suicide by bitting his wrists.
I still think the one I had that said the world was going to end by nuclear war.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> I still think the one I had that said the world was going to end by nuclear war.



He may be right. Seems like Iran is still after their missile program.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 11, 2009)

*Code Teddy!!*

Hmmmm.......  So did you folks work the call??  LOL


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL that is awsome... What did the mail man have to say?


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 11, 2009)

I was in a store and one of the clerks was talking about how she takes a nap in a church parking lot every day during her lunch hour and it really helped her through the work day. Then one day, she woke up to a cop knocking on her window... someone had seen her the day before and then again the next day in the exact same place and thought she was dead.  ROFL


----------



## Hockey (Feb 13, 2009)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hmmmm.......  So did you folks work the call??  LOL



Intubate!!!


----------



## QSMITH89 (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW What a good funny story!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 24, 2009)

HAHA, but does it bother anyone else that so many people are quick to "look" and call 911 without checking details first (in a non hostile situation) ? Maybe some of you can shed some light as to why soooo many people do this. lol.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 25, 2009)

We got dispatched to our 'white trash' area for a person down.   after getting there, finding a very dead person next to their car:  we talked to the neighbor who called it in.
  He noticed the person down, Weds evening when he got home from work,  pt was still there, thursday am and pm, and Fri am.     Neighbor called 911 Friday evening when he came home from work,  because he was worried because it was only 10deg outside
   after 60+ hrs the guy gets worried;.   glad I don't live in that neighborhood.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2009)

HA! That reminds me of something that happened to a friend of mine. He had a very large toy stuffed dog in the back seat of his car and had it parked in the parking lot at work on a hot summer day. He ended up with the police and the local animal welfare agency tracking him down.


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 25, 2009)

johnrsemt said:


> We got dispatched to our 'white trash' area for a person down.   after getting there, finding a very dead person next to their car:  we talked to the neighbor who called it in.
> He noticed the person down, Weds evening when he got home from work,  pt was still there, thursday am and pm, and Fri am.     Neighbor called 911 Friday evening when he came home from work,  because he was worried because it was only 10deg outside
> after 60+ hrs the guy gets worried;.   glad I don't live in that neighborhood.



Oh boy!  Sounds like something that would happen around here.  "Hey, I noticed that Cledus is just laying there and I'm afraid he's gonna get all cold.  He's been laying in the same spot for a long time."  I could hear it now.


----------



## 931emt (Mar 2, 2009)

No where close to the mail man story but, got dispatched at start of shift 
(645am) to our local nursing home for 10-70(obvious death). U/A found a female in bed uc/ur cold to touch, rigid set in, drawn in. Ask staff last time pt contact was made?!? They said 6 am that morning for a blood sugar test.Why?? We just shook our heads, partner asked for sugar #. LOL


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 3, 2009)

My EMT-B instructor told us about a great call they got recently. It came through as a suicide by hanging, and the man had been found by his wife. The dispatcher told them that CPR was in progress by the wife because he was still warm. As they were getting ready to go, an update came through, that the wife was getting hysterical because the pt "wouldn't let her continue CPR."

I'm just imagining this poor guy trying to fend off his wife's over-eager chest compressions.


----------



## rescuebill (Mar 3, 2009)

While not an official call that I was on, it is one that happened in the town I work in.

Seems the neighbors had been being "terrorized" by a certain neighbor’s pit bull. Mailman refused to enter the yard due to this "ferocious" beast on the front porch. Apparently this went on for days before the animal control could catch up to the owner. 

When informed of the threatening nature of the dog, and the owner’s potential liability, and legal obligations to keep the dog in check, he simply stated:

"Did you give him a quarter ? He really likes quarters! If you give him a quarter, or any spare change for that matter, he will be your friend!!”

Seems this snarling mass of mean spirited dog was a life size ceramic "piggy bank" statue, which the owner had left on the front porch. The owner but a real collar and leash on it and secured it to the rocking chair on the front porch.


----------



## whizkid1 (Mar 3, 2009)

It will be hard to beat that one.


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Apr 9, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> I challange anyone on this board to tell me they have had this happen to them...
> 
> Get called out to a private residence for a possible 10-48 (unattended death). Mail man called in a "dead body" in the back of a parked car in the driveway. We roll code 3, supervisor rolls code 3, and PD rolls code 3. I'm first up to the car and look in the window and crack up laughing...
> 
> ...


I almost laughed myself into  an aneurysm. lol. thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Apr 9, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> My EMT-B instructor told us about a great call they got recently. It came through as a suicide by hanging, and the man had been found by his wife. The dispatcher told them that CPR was in progress by the wife because he was still warm. As they were getting ready to go, an update came through, that the wife was getting hysterical because the pt "wouldn't let her continue CPR."
> 
> I'm just imagining this poor guy trying to fend off his wife's over-eager chest compressions.


reminds me of that episode of family guy where Peter tries to perform CPR.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hmmmm.......  So did you folks work the call??  LOL



What's the breath to compression ratio for a teddy bear?  What gauge would you use?  Where would you even find a vein?  If you can't find a vein, is IO an option?  Don't think teddy bear's have bones... what about delivering meds nasally?  Oh, teddy bears don't have nasal passages... eh, just call it. :wacko:


----------



## bensley101 (Apr 9, 2009)

was the mailman still there when you arrived? You should have begun CPR on the bear while he was watching.


----------



## Melclin (Apr 11, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> My EMT-B instructor told us about a great call they got recently. It came through as a suicide by hanging, and the man had been found by his wife. The dispatcher told them that CPR was in progress by the wife because he was still warm. As they were getting ready to go, an update came through, that the wife was getting hysterical because the pt "wouldn't let her continue CPR."
> 
> I'm just imagining this poor guy trying to fend off his wife's over-eager chest compressions.



That's GOLD...pure GOLD.


----------



## Melclin (Apr 11, 2009)

My lecturer told us about a call she went too that was pretty good.
3am, night shift is just about to go to bed and they get a job. CODE 1 (thats lights and sirens for us in Vic, Australia): chest pain, possible LOC. They shoot off, as fast as you can expect the night shift too anyway. MICA also gets the call (intensive care paramedics). They turn up at the place and its a 14 yo girl who has a 'broken heart' because she just broke up with her boyfriend. It would be hilarious if it wasn't so outrageous that she took 2 ambulances out of service for like 30 mins.

I heard another variant of the same story where the job was upgraded to a priority zero (firefighters are dispatched as well in the hope that they might get there quicker. Our firefighters are pretty much BLS trained and have AEDs) soon after the call). Wouldn't her face have been red.


----------



## tah06090 (Apr 11, 2009)

had a guy once who tried to kill himself by eating a whole box of bullets when we got there he was hurting he started to throw them up lets just say he wasnt pleasant lol


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 11, 2009)

tah06090 said:


> had a guy once who tried to kill himself by eating a whole box of bullets when we got there he was hurting he started to throw them up lets just say he wasnt pleasant lol



once had a girl who tried to kill herself by swallowing a nail. she thought it would occlude her airway.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 11, 2009)

Story along the same lines:

BLS Firefighters arrive first on scene of a "sick patient".  Chief walks in to find a 60ish year old male lying supine on his bed, eyes closed, shallow resps, covered in vomit.  Chief, not wanting to get too hands on, grabs the mans leg through the blankets to try to awaken him.  The leg is as stiff as a board and teh man doesn't move.  The firefighters exit the house just as the ALS Ambualcne arrives 2 minutes latter.  As the medics head toward the house, the chief gives the "sign" (fingures accross the throat) for California code 11-44 (Coroners Case).  Thank he god the medics went to verify it for themselves...  The man has a prosthetic leg and was severlly septic, hince the aloc and the stiff leg.  The man lived.  The Chief wished he could die.  True story, not mine.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 11, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> As the medics head toward the house, the chief gives the "sign" (fingures accross the throat) for California code 11-44 (Coroners Case).



That's also the sign fire uses to tell me I'm not needed because of no patient, or AMA


----------



## sop (Apr 14, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> I challange anyone on this board to tell me they have had this happen to them...
> 
> Get called out to a private residence for a possible 10-48 (unattended death). Mail man called in a "dead body" in the back of a parked car in the driveway. We roll code 3, supervisor rolls code 3, and PD rolls code 3. I'm first up to the car and look in the window and crack up laughing...
> 
> ...



There's this medical instructor who I know. She carries a dummy around with her as she goes around to different schools. She was taking the dummy out of the car one day, and someone thought she was try to get rid of a dead body.


----------



## whizkid1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Good one


----------



## Ped101 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Suicide attempt*

I dont think that i can beat you but this was pretty hilarious

We get called to a code violet (suicide attempt) by a guy who jumped in front o a car in a highway

So we go code 3, as fast as the ambualnce goes and get to the scene and foind out what happened: 


The guy did try to kill himself and jumped in front of a car, but the car anaged to make a full halt before hitting the man,

*so he runs up to the car and throws himself at it and jst lays on the floor "dead" with a sprained ankle*

The funniest by far for me in my year as an EMT


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 21, 2009)

*so he runs up to the car and throws himself at it and jst lays on the floor "dead" with a sprained ankle*

The funniest by far for me in my year as an EMT[/QUOTE]

Was he high? lol


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 21, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Story along the same lines:
> 
> BLS Firefighters arrive first on scene of a "sick patient".  Chief walks in to find a 60ish year old male lying supine on his bed, eyes closed, shallow resps, covered in vomit.  Chief, not wanting to get too hands on, grabs the mans leg through the blankets to try to awaken him.  The leg is as stiff as a board and teh man doesn't move.  The firefighters exit the house just as the ALS Ambualcne arrives 2 minutes latter.  As the medics head toward the house, the chief gives the "sign" (fingures accross the throat) for California code 11-44 (Coroners Case).  Thank he god the medics went to verify it for themselves...  The man has a prosthetic leg and was severlly septic, hince the aloc and the stiff leg.  The man lived.  The Chief wished he could die.  True story, not mine.




Hmmmm... the shallow respirs didn't give it away that the man was still alive AND BREATHING?


----------



## Ped101 (Jun 21, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> Was he high? lol



THe worse of all, no ^_^


----------

